# Adhoc



## dvill (3 Februar 2006)

http://wapme.de/de/php/ir05.php?pointer=438&lid=3&cat=3&year=2006

Dietmar Vill


----------



## IM (3 Februar 2006)

> Die der Gesellschaft hieraus zufließende Liquidität wird im Wesentlichen in den Aufbau der neuen Geschäftsfelder fließen.


"im Wesentlichen"


----------



## Aka-Aka (3 Februar 2006)

wer wird denn schmutzige Wäsche waschen... Ob ich im April Urlaub kriege für Mallorca?


----------



## IM (3 Februar 2006)

Mai ..  der "Wonnemonat" heist MAI  :bussi:


----------



## Aka-Aka (3 Februar 2006)

Stimmt, dass ich mir das nie merken kann: April AOE, Mai EWT, Juni OME - aber drei mal Urlaub geht nicht...


----------



## Aka-Aka (3 Februar 2006)

noch einmal zur Adhoc-Firma...
aus ihrem Geschäftsbericht 2004 lerne ich, dass man den schweizerischen AE-Anbieter L* übernommen habe, zu 75% für 2.9 Mio junge Aktien. Der Rest werde im ersten Quartal 2006 gekauft. Für maximal 800000 Aktien.
Insgesamt kriegen die Schweizer also 3,7 Mio wapme-Aktien. Aktuell sind die gerade mal 3 Mio Euro wert...

ach ja, auf der Adhoccerseite steht 'ne neue Bewertung:
http://www.wapme.de/downloads/open_market2006_01_13.pdf


> Höhepunkt der Negativ-Nachrichten und Auslöser für den Kurseinbruch im Dezember war, dass Mobilfunkanbieter
> wie O2 vorübergehend das Wapme-Payment-System „simcash Web“ gesperrt hatten. Dubiose Internetseiten hatten überteuerte Abo-Gebühren über das Wapme-Mobilfunk-Paymentsystem abgerechnet. Zwar wurde das System schnell überarbeitet und etwa eine Altersverifikation eingeführt [--> Mainz?], doch das erneute operative Stolpern und der entgültige Sturz des Wapme-Chef A*R* ließen sich nicht mehr verhindern.



aber weiter! 





> Doch genau jetzt ist nicht die Zeit, die Aktie mit Blick auf die Vergangenheit zu bewerten, sondern sich des Neuanfanges bewusst zu werden (...)


 echt ein Neuanfang?


> Doch bei dem jetzigen Kursniveau, welches durch die unerfreuliche Vergangenheit geprägt ist und von der wohl erfreulicheren Zukunft noch nichts weiß, ist das Papier eine Spekulation wert!



Ein Kursniveau, das nichts von der Zukunft weiß? Meine Damen und Herren, diese Börssssenlyrik! Diese Sppprache!

Das Papier ist übrigens wirklich eine Spekulation wert... Ich empfehle  UPM Kymmene. Solange so viel Börsenlyrik veröffentlicht wird, bleiben weitere Ergebnissprünge bei den Finnen nicht aus...


----------



## dvill (8 April 2006)

*AW: Adhoc*

http://www.faz.net/d/invest/meldung.aspx?id=23549308



> Wir befreien uns konsequent von Altlasten aus dem Jahr 2005 und richten den Blick nach vorn.





> Die bestehende Mobile Entertainment Produktpalette wurde um Lösungen für Auktionen, Spiele und Wetten ergänzt. Entsprechende Vereinbarungen mit Medienkanälen konnten bereits geschlossen werden, und die Pilotphasen stehen kurz bevor.


Hoffentlich berücksichtigt man die gemachten Erfahrungen.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Aka-Aka (8 April 2006)

*AW: Adhoc*

Lassen wir die Wapme selbst zu Wort kommen. 
http://www.wapme.de/de/php/ir05.php?pointer=442&lid=3&cat=3&year=2006



> Düsseldorf, den 21.03.2006 -- Die Wapme Systems AG hat mit Zustimmung des Aufsichtsrats ein Joint Venture mit der Schweizer Telekommunikationsgesellschaft NT Network Telecom Holding AG rückwirkend zum 1. Januar 2006 geschlossen. Das Joint Venture sieht die gemeinsame Gründung einer Gesellschaft „Wapme Telco AG“ mit Sitz in der Schweiz vor. Wapme wird an dem Gemeinschaftsunternehmen 51% und die NT Network Telecom Holding AG 49% der Anteile halten.


Was das heisst, ist klar... Aber es kommt noch besser:


> Zurzeit wickelt die NT-Group den größten Teil der Wholesale-Geschäfte in Europa ab. Eine Expansion des Dienstangebotes in die Asiatischen Märkte, dem Nahen Osten und Nord-Afrika steht kurz bevor. *Hier profitiert man von den Mechanismen der margenstarken, nicht-regulierten Märkte*.
> Die Zusammenarbeit trägt bereits Früchte. So konnten im Januar und Februar 2006 schon einige Millionen Minuten gehandelt werden; das anteilige Ergebnis daraus steht der Wapme Group zu


Die "Angel Telecom" tauchte z.B. erst unlängst auf als Inhaberin österreichischer Mehrwertnummern, die ein Dialer "enter.exe" angewählt hatte, wenn in Niger belegt war. Das ist ja mal interessant... Insofern bleibe ich dabei: Die Firma muss weiterhin genau beobachtet werden - nicht als Investition, sondern aus anderen, hier weniger hauptthemenfremden Gründen.


----------



## dvill (3 Mai 2006)

*AW: Adhoc*

Über den Einfluss außerplanmäßiger Sonderereignisse.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Der Jurist (3 Mai 2006)

*AW: Adhoc*



			
				dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Über den Einfluss außerplanmäßiger Sonderereignisse.
> 
> Dietmar Vill


 .... drum prüfe, bevor man sich an bestimmte Geschäftspartner vertraglich binde.


----------



## Captain Picard (3 Mai 2006)

*AW: Adhoc*



			
				Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> .... drum prüfe, bevor man sich an bestimmte Geschäftspartner vertraglich binde.


es könnte ins Auge gehen ...


> Die Abschreibungen auf Vermögensgegenstände des Umlaufvermögens sind um 1,6 Mio Euro
> gestiegen, vorwiegend bedingt durch das Web-Billing Geschäft


----------



## Aka-Aka (3 Mai 2006)

*AW: Adhoc*



> Die "A... T..." tauchte z.B. erst unlängst auf als Inhaberin österreichischer Mehrwertnummern, die ein Dialer "enter.exe" angewählt hatte, wenn in Niger belegt war. Das ist ja mal interessant... Insofern bleibe ich dabei: Die Firma muss weiterhin genau beobachtet werden - nicht als Investition, sondern aus anderen, hier weniger hauptthemenfremden Gründen.


No comment. 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=145465#post145465


----------



## dvill (1 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Adhoc*

Plangemäß innovativ.


----------



## dvill (21 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Adhoc*

Nun wohl nicht mehr plangemäß.


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Adhoc*

? Häääh? Wapme wurde doch von einer schweizerischen Firma "reversed geschluckt". Was ist das denn wieder für ein unerklärliches Börsenzeugs...

Und vor wenigen Tagen hiess es noch...


> Insgesamt haben die bereits eingeleiteten Restrukturierungsmaßnahmen bei der Wapme Systems AG als auch bei den Tochtergesellschaften dazu geführt, dass die Gruppe in der Zwischenzeit über eine angemessene Kostenstruktur verfügt. Dies hat sich bereits im Monatsergebnis September 2006 mit einem *nahezu ausgeglichenen Ergebnis auf EBITDA-Ebene* (T€ -100) für die Gruppe niedergeschlagen.* Insbesondere ist eine deutlich positive Entwicklung der Wapme Telco im Bereich der Umsätze und Erlöse* zu verzeichnen. Diese Entwicklung hat sich auch in den Monaten Oktober und November weiter fortgesetzt.



wapme telco, siehe Angel Telekom, siehe 0137-ping 1, siehe 0137-Thema 2.

P.S.: Premiere? Ein Final, schneller als bei Lanu? Respekt, dvill. An uns sind echt ein paar Sentinels verloren gegangen 
Danke für den Link.


----------



## Wembley (22 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Adhoc*

Der freie Fall

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Aka-Aka (22 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Adhoc*

Als es denen noch so richtig gut ging, das war die Zeit, als sie noch irgendwie zum Lechvalley gehörten...
kuckste hierhier und lieste heise
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/12278


----------



## dvill (15 August 2007)

*AW: Adhoc*

Mal wieder kurz ein Profil.


----------



## webwatcher (15 August 2007)

*AW: Adhoc*

Wapme, da war doch mal was :gruebel:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=37278


sascha schrieb:


> Ebenso O2: Das Unternehmen habe die Systeme der „besonders durch Missbrauch auffallenden Unternehmen“ Wapme und Midray "erst einmal gesperrt",



gibt natürlich noch viel mehr Treffer im Forum...


----------



## dvill (16 August 2007)

*AW: Adhoc*

So kann man sich besser ein Bild machen.


----------

